# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Save a nOOb some time?

## Makeitbetter

Hey kids.
First printer. MP Select Plus.
Getting the basics, But slicing is something I haven't wrapped my head around yet.
Cura for now, but about to try S3d....

What settings may be causing the gaps/Failure  showed in images??
Thanks !!!!

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Here is a couple.

No internal Supports
No Part Fan ( need to cool the filament for filament bridging )

What are your Cura settings, What filament, what nozzle, bed temperature

----------


## Makeitbetter

Ok, so setting most settings aside for a moment as it seems all slicers have more than too many....

Nozzle .4 with  1.75 Monoprice PLA

I immediately ran a Custom fan mount for this unit, it had a huge gap and I was amazed at how well it printed. ( It Was the wrong one as well  LOL )

So I will return to the Little plant holder simply to see what I did wrong...

So the stringing between gaps is called "bridging"? 

I set walls to 5 and it Printed much better But still was unable to properly "Bridge" the gaps left at the top.
Does the Top Layer setting affect this? 
I left top layer at 0 because its supposed to be hollow, and I used the Spiralize/Vase setting.
What made the slicer switch from building up the wall to meet the other side, to start bridging or stringing the gap, I assume the angle?

Here is the little guy I was messing with.....

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:430957

Thanks for even giving a reply, 
I just need to know the limits of this little Machine.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

OK this is only a 2 hour print I will try to print the root_planter_box_v4_shell.STL

And post the results. along with my Cura 15.04.6 settings.

Print Started 5:33pm 2 Aug 2018

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Printed 


Image2.jpgImage4.jpg

5.jpg

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Should have added Support to allow for a smoother belly. ( 1st model did print with a little ribbing on the under belly)

Support Type : Touching Buildplate

Expert Config (Window)
Structure Type : Lines
Overhang Deg : 65
Fill amount % : 20
Distance X/Y : 0.7
Distance Z : 0.15

----------


## Makeitbetter

Excellent, thank you very much. I will move back to this file tommorrow and learn the how and why. Truely appreciate your input.

MIB

----------


## Makeitbetter

Thank you again. Used some Wood PLA and that brought up all kinda new issues  :Smile: 
But I got it done, I believe my layer settings are what the biggest issue was on the first attempt.
Thanks Again!!!IMG_20180810_100213969.jpg

----------


## Roberts_Clif

You are most welcome! 

Need more help will be watching all that is being posted. 

Or

If you just want to post what you have learned will be here reading this too as we are still learning our-self.

----------

